# I would like to become a singer



## leegary (Aug 25, 2015)

I practiced over the years and am quite good. But never had vocal training from a professional. I live in Seattle and here they have men's chorus, Seattle symphony. I feel so intimidated. How can I get trained professionally?


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Contact any local university with a music program - either the profs or the grad assistants are usually available for lessons


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

It might be a good idea to contact a reputable professional singing teacher for advice and to get an evaluation of what he or she thinks your potential might be . If this teacher is at a distance, you could send a tape or a video . 
But be prepared for a frank assessment . Don't let any negative comments cause you discouragement , though . Some of the top ones are at schools such as Juilliard or other famous music schools in America . Best of luck !


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

leegary said:


> I practiced over the years and am quite good. But never had vocal training from a professional. I live in Seattle and here they have men's chorus, Seattle symphony. I feel so intimidated. How can I get trained professionally?


May I ask your age?


----------



## leegary (Aug 25, 2015)

I am 33 years old. I have a friend who is a professional trained vocalist, with opera singer experience, music teacher, director , and even he said I have to potential to be greater.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

leegary said:


> I am 33 years old. I have a friend who is a professional trained vocalist, with opera singer experience, music teacher, director , and even he said I have to potential to be greater.


Don't want to be rude but a bit late but ........go for it.
It's long and hard work and one thing is sure you don't know till you try it.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I started singing choral music at 35 (id been in a rock band and was a singer songwriter for a good many years).

I had a few lessons and have been signing loads of choral stuff over the past 5 years. Ive since sang some relatively big engagements (60k people). I was in the same boat, a friend who is a tenor encouraged me. Definitely go for it. My technique is still a work in progress but i make a good member of the chorus!


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Quite frankly, work in a choir (unless it is really top class one like the Sixteen) is not suitable for the would-be solo singer. I have sung in a lot of (amateur) choirs dominated by one or two powerful voices , who are always 'exposed', especially sopranos.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 25, 2015)

This is my first post so sorry if i say the wrong thing.

I'm in a choir. I also have voice lessons. No voice should stand out in a choir and if you have a very strong voice you have to hold back so that you don't stand out. We have one or two very strong (loud) singers in our choir. Our expert teacher encourages them to restrain themselves when singing with the choir. I don't see that it hinders them when they need to sing alone. But if your voice is that good then perhaps you should bypass the choir and focus on developing yourself as a solo artist if that's what you really aspire to. 

Meanwhile singing in a choir is fun.


----------



## vasilijetenor (Nov 21, 2015)

I think you can do it. I go to medical school and i learn about how does learning new technique works. It is hard in the begining cuz you need to think about what are you doing, then it gets automatic and a much easyer. I think you just need to practise a lot with singing teacher.


----------

